# UPS Handling charges? (for getting a Bow from US)



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi there

My Bow is coming from US by UPS and just recently I have been told that beside that border taxes I have to pay $30 to UPS as HANDLING CHARGES, sounds highly stupid but can you guys confirm if its true or not and how I can avoid that?

Sadly I am stuck with UPS because the delivery address is with in a University premises so cant rely on USPS.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

With UPS you don't have to pay brokerage fees, just tell them at the door you want to self clear. Or, if you can get the tracking # from the shipper, call the 800 number ahead of time and tell them you want to self clear and it won't get delivered. You will have to drive to their depot and pick it up.


I just did this two weeks ago here in Winnipeg.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

Sad to tell you, but UPS is a bunch of crooks!!!!! I, as well as a host of others on here have been "RAPED" by them too many times. I have since vowed to never buy anything from a company that will not ship any other way. You will find out that when the bow gets here, the bill will be WAY more than $30, that I can guarantee!! I once had a dozen arrows sent to me from a sponsor in the US for free, and the UPS bill was over $90!!!!!! It would have been cheaper for me to buy them in the store at retail cost!!

Look it up on here, as well as other forums about people's pleasure in dealing with UPS on international shipments. You will be horrified!!

Sorry, but you asked,

Rob


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Suddenly the bows at your local archery shop don't seem so expensive...


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies and Mr. Bill really thanks for the info, I will definitely prefer to personally pick the stuff from UPS depot to save money. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## BigRed1439 (Jun 9, 2010)

i shiped my Oneida to a good friend an had him Dip it for me from Tx to KY it cost me 24 but that was with 600 dollars in insurance ...which i thought was kinda high but hell thats better then me taking it all the way there an back ... so right at 50 dollars wasnt bad .... if i didnt want insurance it was like 14


----------



## Toxophile (Sep 17, 2007)

SMSabir said:


> Thanks for the replies and Mr. Bill really thanks for the info, I will definitely prefer to personally pick the stuff from UPS depot to save money.
> 
> Thanks guys.


PLEASE let us know how you get on with that! :teeth:


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

I also just bought 2 bows new and my final bill was almost 400 for customs /dutys.. from ups and i payed the shipper 100 to begin with so 500 to ship to bows il never use them either..


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Diamondgirl27 for the posting though being honest your text has quite scared


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Have a look here:

http://www.ups.com/content/ca/en/shipping/cost/zones/customs_clearance.html

These pricks even seem to have a fee for you having too many fees.


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

The company I work for ships packages daily and we use Fed Ex, UPS and USPS. Unfortunently when you ship international there are additional charges (brokerage, duty and tax, government fees, etc) tacked on to the regular charges. The packages we ship aren't big, but are considered oversized so it's not uncommon for shipping to cost $120-170.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

just received a package from the good old US of A and on a $400 declared value, I paid $80 in fees $28 Duty and $52 HST. Custom charges the tax so cant get out of that one. I consider myself lucky because they usually charge brokerage fees normally as well.

Cheers,


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

NockOn said:


> just received a package from the good old US of A and on a $400 declared value, I paid $80 in fees $28 Duty and $52 HST. Custom charges the tax so cant get out of that one. I consider myself lucky because they usually charge brokerage fees normally as well.
> 
> Cheers,



that 28 dollars was brokers fee, theres no dutys on archery equipment.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

I got raped a few times from ups, i will never get anything shipped by them again. USPS is the way to go imo.


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

ok now I am seriously considering to cancel the purchase from US, the posted comments are just scaring me more and more though dont feel right to move back from my commitment.

*By the way just a thought that if the BOW is declared as USED ITEM (its a brand new bow with some blemish / scratch on the riser due to packing) and no value is declared and shown as a GIFT then will there be any tax?*


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

SMSabir said:


> ok now I am seriously considering to cancel the purchase from US, the posted comments are just scaring me more and more though dont feel right to move back from my commitment.
> 
> *By the way just a thought that if the BOW is declared as USED ITEM (its a brand new bow with some blemish / scratch on the riser due to packing) and no value is declared and shown as a GIFT then will there be any tax?*


Deppends, its like flipping a coin. IF it passes as gift you will have a 34 dollar brokers fee charge for clearing the pkg. Would of been free with usps.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

This has come up before... there are some interesting thoughts on this thread as well... I'd check it out if'n I were shipping from USA...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=672878


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If it hasn't been shipped yet, can you just ask the seller to send it USPS (Post Office) instead? 


> Sadly I am stuck with UPS because the delivery address is with in a University premises so cant rely on USPS.


I'm sure you could find someone trustworthy in the area to accept delivery for you. 

That will just cost you the HST on the declared value plus a small service charge.


----------



## hannesbxx (Jan 28, 2009)

*USP shipping charges*

I live in Australia and buy most of my gear, including bows, from the States. I have found UPS shipping charges *very* expensive. UPS postage quotes to previous sellers for a bow to Australia varied from $110 -$200. USPS varied from $55 - $70. I have never had any problems with USPS. UPS seems to be rediculous with their prices, even with small items, and I have never used them. :thumbs_do


----------



## SMSabir (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments - I am honestly in love with this forum and specially I am really touched that how my fellow archers and bowhunters are willing to help a new guy like me, thanks a lot.


----------



## ARR (Jun 15, 2010)

I am from Canada, I buy allot of things from the USA but I have it shipped via USPS and when it gets here Canada Post some times charges me $5.00 CDN Brokerage Fees plus all applicable taxes which to me is cheap because if I buy it here the cost most time is 1.55 - 2 times the USA price. If I buy the US product from the CDN store I still pay taxes and Canada Post brings the pkg. right to the door.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

227 bucks on a Bow that was zero cost (straight trade) 

150 bucks on a set of springs and shocks for my Jeep 

all were prepaid ... those were just the Brokerage fees 

Never will i use UPS


----------

